# Holiday in Shanghai - Job opportunities



## AleksanderB (Mar 8, 2014)

Hello,
I'm new on this forum so firstly hi to everyone. In May I'm going to take Matura exams (something like A levels/SATs) and after that I'd like to spend my 3 month holidays in China. The plan is to collect money for flight and accomodation (I'm thinking about renting small flat), but rest of money to survive and have fun, earn in China. So here I have a question - is there any chance to get a job without a degree and regarding that I'm only going to stay for few months? Another question is whether move to big city like Shanghai or smaller? I would prefer lively cities with clubs and some nightlife.

Aleksander


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Highly unlikely you will qualify for an employment visa anywhere with only a high school education and no work experience. Most countries have enough citizens who can fill low paid and unskilled work without taking in more. 

If you are serious about wanting to work overseas you should consider continuing your education in a field you want to work in.


----------



## SebastianBeijing (Sep 24, 2013)

If you already have a Visa for those three months finding a job should be easy for you, especially if you are into clubs and nightlife. Any of the major cities in China (HK, Beijing, Shanghai, Shenzhen, Guangzhou) have a pretty vibrant expat scene and they are always looking for foreigners working in those bars. Once you get to Shanghai just take a look around. I have friends working as nightlife photographers, bartenders, bar managers, restaurant managers, waiters. Nothing overly exciting but you can make enough money to survive and have fun at the same time. Can't promise you make enough to pay for your flight home though...

Good luck!


----------

